# update glibc 2.4

## kaio

Ho notato che tra gli aggiornamenti ora viene suggerito l'update a glibc 2.4 (ora installata la 2.3.6).

Ho anche letto però che è stato tolto il supporto per linuxthreads in favore del + performante nptl.

Ora....avendo un server piuttosto importante su cui mi viene proposto l'aggiornamento, non vorrei fare l'aggiornamento e che poi non mi funzionassero tutti i programmi che ci sono installati per via del mancato supporto a nptl

Voi che ne dite?

----------

## Luca89

Io sul mio sistema desktop tempo fa sono passato a nptl senza problemi e senza ricompilare nulla. Se puoi permetterti un po di downtime potresti farti un pacchetti delle vecchie glibc, fare l'upgrade, provare e se non funziona nulla reinstallare le precedenti dal pacchetto.

----------

## GiRa

Copia su un altra macchina l'installazione, aggiorna e TESTA!!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

modifica il profilo utilizzando no-nptl che non ti aggiorna glibc.

----------

## !equilibrium

nptl non inficia nessun server, i miei li ho migrati tutti a nptl già dal 2005 e non hanno problemi.

discorso diverso se sul tuo server girano software proprietari precompilati, i quali potrebbero non funzionare con nptl, per tutto il resto proveniente dal mondo opensource di cui è possibile farne la compilazione, non ci sono pericoli di nessun genere.

----------

## CarloJekko

Io l'unico motivo per il quale non ho aggiornato al 2.4 e' che matlab (per il simbolico)  ha bisogno ancora delle linuxthreads... Dovresti vedere se ci sono software che fanno partire l'applicazione con un comando simile a 

```
export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4 
```

se non ce ne sono non avrai problemi, in quanto senza quell'export il software usa automaticamente le nptl

----------

## kaio

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> nptl non inficia nessun server, i miei li ho migrati tutti a nptl già dal 2005 e non hanno problemi.
> 
> discorso diverso se sul tuo server girano software proprietari precompilati, i quali potrebbero non funzionare con nptl, per tutto il resto proveniente dal mondo opensource di cui è possibile farne la compilazione, non ci sono pericoli di nessun genere.

 

secondo te lo stesso discorso vale per gcc 4.1 ? io ho mascherato >=4.0 , però se tolgo il mascheramento mi viene proposto assieme all'upgrade  delle glibc, anche quello di gcc.

che fare?

----------

## Vendicatore

Io ho avuto brutte esperienze con le 2.4.

Architettura amd64, compilate, il sistema funziona ma non c'è modo di lanciare applicazioni a 32bit.

Ho dovuto fare i salti mortali per tornare indietro senza reinstallare.

----------

## kaio

io cmq ho un sistema a 32bit, come hai fatto per tornare indietro?

----------

## devilheart

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Io l'unico motivo per il quale non ho aggiornato al 2.4 e' che matlab (per il simbolico)  ha bisogno ancora delle linuxthreads... 

 octave non va bene?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Io l'unico motivo per il quale non ho aggiornato al 2.4 e' che matlab (per il simbolico)  ha bisogno ancora delle linuxthreads...

 

falso. lo uso da sempre sul portatile, e sul portatile non ho MAI avuto LinuxThreads

@Kaio:

se il server è importante come dici ti converrebbe passare ad un profilo hardened per portage

non tanto per le modifiche alla conf del compilatore, che per te sono assolutamente trasparenti, ma per la filosofia con cui quel profio è mantenuto, estremamente più conservativa di quelli tradizionali

----------

## GiRa

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Architettura amd64, compilate, il sistema funziona ma non c'è modo di lanciare applicazioni a 32bit.
> 
> Ho dovuto fare i salti mortali per tornare indietro senza reinstallare.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  COSA?!?!?! Sei certo che dipenda dalla glibc?

Io ce l'ho su da ieri con GCC 4.1 e sto pure ricompilando tutto il sistema e per il momento pare andar tutto!

Sono terrorizzato.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Io ho avuto brutte esperienze con le 2.4.
> 
> Architettura amd64, compilate, il sistema funziona ma non c'è modo di lanciare applicazioni a 32bit.
> 
> Ho dovuto fare i salti mortali per tornare indietro senza reinstallare.

 

non è colpa di certo delle glibc

evidentemente c'è un grosso difetto nella tua configurazione

ti pare che i dev avrebbero messo in giro un pacchetto capace di fare danni simili?

----------

## comio

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Architettura amd64, compilate, il sistema funziona ma non c'è modo di lanciare applicazioni a 32bit.
> 
> Ho dovuto fare i salti mortali per tornare indietro senza reinstallare.

 

magari bisogna ricompilare app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat ed i vari emul-linux-x86:

```

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs (2.5.1): Base libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat (1.0-r1): emul-linux-x86 version of lib-compat, with the addition of a 32bit libgcc_s and the libstdc++ versions provided by gcc 3.3 and 3.4 for non-multilib systems.

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs (2.8.8): Gtk+ 1/2 for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java (1.4.2.03-r1(1.4.2)): 32bit java emulation for amd64

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs (1.2): Media libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs (3.4.4): QT 2/3 libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl (2.3): 32bit SDL emulation for amd64

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs (2.4): Sound libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs (7.0-r2): X11R6 libraries for emulation of 32bit x86 on amd64

```

----------

## kaio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Kaio:
> 
> se il server è importante come dici ti converrebbe passare ad un profilo hardened per portage
> ...

 

E cosa comporterebbe lo switch di profilo? Dovrei ricompilare qualche software? O cambiano solo le useflag?

----------

## CarloJekko

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   Io l'unico motivo per il quale non ho aggiornato al 2.4 e' che matlab (per il simbolico)  ha bisogno ancora delle linuxthreads... 
> 
> falso. lo uso da sempre sul portatile, e sul portatile non ho MAI avuto LinuxThreads

 

Infatti Il matlab gira bene anche con le NPTL, ma ti ripeto il symbolic ha bisogno delle nptl

----------

## kingrebound

ho appena lanciato emerge -uDav world,ma quando arriva a compilare glibc trovo questo errore>

```

 * glibc-2.4 is nptl-only!

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1555:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 668:   Called pkg_setup

  glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 1079:   Called die

!!! please add USE='nptl nptlonly' to make.conf

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

ho aggiunto sia nptl che nptlonly nelle USE,ma l'errore rimane...che fare?

ciao

----------

## lavish

posti un emerge --info please?

----------

## kingrebound

```

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.17 i686 )

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shu tdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr /share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf /tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS=""

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/ distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/d istfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi allegro alsa applet arts async atm avi bash-completion berkdb bi nary-drivers bitmap-fonts bittorrent bmpx bonobo bootsplash buttons c++ cairo cc ache cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cpudetection crypt css ctype cvs dhcp disk-cache d pms dri dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs emoticon encode esd festival ff mpeg firefox fping gaim gdbm gif gimp gkrellm glade glut gmail gnome gnomedb gpm  gstreamer gstreamer010 gtk gtk2 gvim hal hddtemp imlib ipv6 irc java javascript  jpeg jpeg2k lame libg++ libsexy libwww lm_sensors mad mbrola mikmod motif mp3 m peg mpeg2 mplayer msn ncurses nfs nls nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdfli b perl pic png postgres pppd psyco python quicktime rar readline real reflection  rhythmbox samba sdl session spell spl ssl stream swat tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis wifi win32codecs wma xchat xine xml xmms xorg xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devi ces_mouse kernel_linux userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_c ards_vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEO PTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aprto da kingrebound... era in prima pagina e abbastanza visibile questo, per favore controlliamo prima di postare, grazie!

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa ma non vedi che manca nptl?

----------

## lavish

Sembra che tu non abbia nptl tra le USE, ma solo nptlonly. Inoltre prova a far eun upgrade al nuovo profilo

//EDIT: anticipato da k.gothmog  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kingrebound

infatti non capisco...se lancio

nano /etc/make.conf

```

USE=" dri acpi alsa allegro applet async atm bash-completion binary-drivers bittorrent

     bmpx bonobo bootsplash buttons c++ cairo ccache cdparanoia cdr cdrom

     cpudetection css ctype cvs dhcp disk-cache dpms dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdr

     dvdread emacs emoticon festival ffmpeg firefox fping gaim gimp gkrellm

     glade glut gmail gnomedb gstreamer010 gvim hal hddtemp irc ipv6 java

     javascript jpeg2k lame libsexy lm_sensors -make-symlinks mbrola mpeg2

     mplayer -mozilla msn nptl nptlonly nfs pdf postgres psyco rar real rhythmbox samba

     stream swat tetex tiff wifi win32codecs wma xchat xine xvid xpm xscreensaver

     -apache2 -apm -cups -dlloader -emboss -foomaticdb -fortran -isdnlog -kde

     -nptl -qt -qt3 -qt4 pic"

```

nptl c'e...

scusate se non ho visto l'altro topic,sono un po addormentato...grazie

----------

## lavish

 *Quote:*   

>  -nptl

 

Così la neghi! Devi aggiungerla, non negarla  :Wink: 

//EDIT: l'hai prima aggiunta.. e poi tolta  :Razz: 

----------

## kingrebound

insultatemi moderatamente...non avevo visto il -nptl nell-ultima riga(grazie lavish)

scusatemi per le cazzate,ma comunque GRAZIE

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma come cacchio si fa a gestire le flag in un casino del genere?

in make.conf andrebbero specificate poche flag ed il resto in package.use

altrimenti succedono casini come questo

----------

## sanzo77

Scusate se riesumo un vecchio topic, ma io ho le corrette use flag

 *Quote:*   

> USE="X alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode 
> 
> esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse 
> 
> ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_en linguas_it mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss 
> ...

 

ma matlab nn funziona lo stesso, quando faccio partire lmstart ottengo: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /var/tmp/lm_TMW.ld: relocation error: /var/tmp/lm_TMW.ld: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
> 
> 

 

Ho provato con 

```

export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1  

```

ma ottengo

```

/bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Sapete aiutarmi?

Ho un architettura x86, per la precisione un centrino.

----------

